# Cj Brown



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hitting the CJ marina this morning to do some panfishing... will be driving a red-ish colored ford explorer with tan trim if anyone is interested in meeting up... see ya on the ice


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Get a job Jeremiah so you can stop fishing while im at mine! LOL!!! 

Good luck man, let us know what you catch


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i would but sistersarcastic doesnt want me on the road, let us know how you do. good luck:G


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

wish I would have read this earlier I wouldve made the trip up


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone been catching any eyes? I'll be out on the main lake on Saturday trying to get a few.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

fished until 4:30pm yesterday... started getting pretty bad with the snow coming down around here... managed about 11 gills (2 were 9") 2 crappie, both were dinks... and one channel cat, about a pound.... quit a few people were out to begin with but when the snow started falling they packed up... everyone i talked to had about the same luck... just a few dinks


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

WalIkng said:


> Anyone been catching any eyes? I'll be out on the main lake on Saturday trying to get a few.


there was a guy who walked, pulling a sled and pop-up, way out around the inside of the campground point... dont know what he was fishing for or if he did any good... but I talked to a couple guys over the weekend when I was out that said they had been getting a few eyes


----------



## marcnsaugeyes (Jan 19, 2009)

been getting the eyes in 5-15ft of water. On Rapalas,and tip-up using large minnow, #10 treble tail-hooked, and Macks Lure Smile blade. Starting to wonder if crappies are in trouble at C.J. dinks by the hundreds but keepers are slim this year. Theres enough shad to fill eye bellies but what going to feed on the small crappies. Could end up like the white bass explosion years ago.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

CJ is like this every year with the dink crappie by the hundreds... in the spring thats all you catch with the occasional keeper... been like that as long as I can remember


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Flathead King - the guy with the sled was very likely OGF's own Dinkbuster. He fished through the ice out there and catches channel cats. Don't know for sure, but likely it was him.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Flathead King - the guy with the sled was very likely OGF's own Dinkbuster. He fished through the ice out there and catches channel cats. Don't know for sure, but likely it was him.


wasnt big enough to be Dink... unless he has a beard and stands around 5'6"... I've talked with Dink and this wasn't the right area for him... but I may be wrong too


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

nope, i havent been out there since saturday. hope to be out there this saturday as well.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Myself, Bgrapal, and Flatheadking will be on the ice tomorrow at CJ. Come and join us if you wish. will start fishin around 11 or so at the marina.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

fisherman5567 said:


> Myself, Bgrapal, and Flatheadking will be on the ice tomorrow at CJ. Come and join us if you wish. will start fishin around 11 or so at the marina.


make sure you dress warm... supposed to be kinda windy


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dont any of you guys have jobs???  
I really cant complain as I start early and have most afternoons off but just wanted to throw that out there for everyone else who was thinking the same thing!

Good Luck guys!

Salmonod


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> Dont any of you guys have jobs???
> I really cant complain as I start early and have most afternoons off but just wanted to throw that out there for everyone else who was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Good Luck guys!
> ...


I wish I had a job...  , hard times in the economy causes layoffs that will hopefully last through turkey season, funds permitting...


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Salmonid said:


> Dont any of you guys have jobs???
> I really cant complain as I start early and have most afternoons off but just wanted to throw that out there for everyone else who was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Good Luck guys!
> ...


Sorry Mark, I work for the Government....and i have fridays off! Ill be thinkin about ya out there! Call me when you get off and ill let ya know if were catchin any 

Dink, if you see this give me a call sat mornin....if you head out to fish i will prolly join ya! we can car pool if ya want.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

fisherman5567 said:


> Dink, if you see this give me a call sat mornin....if you head out to fish i will prolly join ya! we can car pool if ya want.


Ill meet up with you guys if you go out... just let me know


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

it will be Sat or Sun, preferably Sat. i pulled a muscle in my back today heading out to work (slipped on ice) so dont count on me going. it doesnt seem too bad right now, hopefully gone by tomorrow morning.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

hope to be up there by noon Saturday, that is if i can get to bed by 4am. for those of you that have my phone# give me a ring around 1030-11 if you want to join me.


----------



## FryFish (May 2, 2008)

Flathead King 06 said:


> CJ is like this every year with the dink crappie by the hundreds... in the spring thats all you catch with the occasional keeper... been like that as long as I can remember



When is the best time to catch the bigger crappie? I've done best there in June, but i've tried earlier and later without much luck.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

FryFish said:


> When is the best time to catch the bigger crappie? I've done best there in June, but i've tried earlier and later without much luck.


We've always caught or biggest in late may and early june


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

no need to start another thread.... that being said, Saturday BLEW! tried two different spots and ended up in the exact same spot where i was last week. nothing, not even a bite! fished from about noon to 5pm. OGF's Firecat and Penndog66 came out as well. i am blaming the falling barometer we had all day for the bad results once again...I HATE SOUTH WINDS!


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm planning on trying to get out in the morning. Anyone else interested in heading out for a little?? I'm "on call" for work tomorrow, but as of now, i'm open. Let me know.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I will be busy in Dayton in the morning, but if anything changes I will be out to meet ya... will be driving a redish colored ford explorer with tan trim if I my plans change


----------



## fishmaniac (Apr 9, 2004)

Use to be lil store close to cj with ht ice gear and shanties...lookin to get an ice shanty...anybody able to help me?...lookinj for 2 man ftrap or similar ht polar trap style 2 man shelter i can pick up....thanks guys


----------



## Byrd (Dec 23, 2004)

fishmaniac said:


> Use to be lil store close to cj with ht ice gear and shanties...lookin to get an ice shanty...anybody able to help me?...lookinj for 2 man ftrap or similar ht polar trap style 2 man shelter i can pick up....thanks guys


Seen some yesterday at the Boathouse on Croft RD.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

Byrd said:


> Seen some yesterday at the Boathouse on Croft RD.


The boat house is very EXSPENISVE on that kind of stuff i think. GREAT place to buy bait/tackle but the shanty's are way over priced if you ask me. If you wait another month or so, hit up your local Gander Mt or Dicks. They'll kill there prices and move the stuff. Just my .02


----------

